# Connie's Photos (Ongoing Thread)



## Douglas (Nov 15, 2019)

Some shots of my newly adopted pet, Connie. (If I've managed to link the files correctly!)

To me, the colour of her cere does not appear completely uniform, and the texture not particularly smooth.
Does anyone think this is a problem?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's absolutely adorable and it seems she's getting on quite well with you! 

No, don't worry - that's normal! Females' ceres tend to be quite uneven and dry in appearance. Her cere looks fine to me 

I've made this an ongoing thread for you so you can continue to post photos of little Connie here! hoto: :violet:


----------



## Douglas (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you StarlingWings!

Yes, our relationship was going very well initially. 
However, an ongoing issue has emerged that I'm struggling to resolve.
Think I need advice from people more knowledgeable and experienced than myself. 
Most likely will post in the Behaviour forum before long.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Connie is gorgeous and what a lovely name for a budgie. I’m looking forward to seeing more of her and hearing all about her adventures with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Connie is just as cute as can be! 
Her cere looks perfectly fine, as StarlingWings explained.

Thank you for sharing her pictures with us. 
I'll be looking forward to seeing lots more of her in the future.*


----------



## Douglas (Nov 15, 2019)

Connie had her first bath recently. I'd only been spraying her with fine mist. Presented her little bathtub (had previously removed it from her cage, as she was completely ignoring it). She took to it immediately. Quickly prepared a larger container for her, and she soon swapped over to it.

I find that she is more likely to try things when she is outside her cage.
That goes for food as well. Still experimenting with vegetables, where she's only recently displayed interest.

She is highly active and energetic. 
Her progression has been rapid.
She has been moulting since I've had her (over 5 weeks)

Biting/chewing (including me!) is her favourite pastime. She often displays great vigour and determination.

Trying to "train" her not to bite (me or others). Unlikely to stop it completely, although hoping to reduce it to a more acceptable level.
It's possibly an existing habit before being with me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great that Connie has now determined she likes her bath and is willing to try the healthy vegetables. Excellent progress and great pictures.*


----------



## Douglas (Nov 15, 2019)

Pleased to report that Connie and I are getting along extremely well nowadays.
The following images have been extracted from video recordings.
The first one she is in the process of launching an unprovoked attack on my ear! That was several weeks ago.
Prior to this she had not been aggressive, until she took exception to a particular shirt. She assaulted the shirt, and soon after my neck!
Until recently she still behaved like this (to a degree).

Then early one evening about two weeks ago, she came out of her cage and straight to my shoulder. She looked at me and gave a soft, happy chirp.
Then followed a sustained gentle nibbling of my face and surrounds.

There are still situations where she may bite a little too hard (eg. excited play around my head), however if I calmly protest, she normally reduces the force.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

:loveeyes:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Connie is adorable and it looks like you two are getting along well. She reminds me of a bird I had several years ago that would sit on my husband's shoulder and preen his beard and then fall asleep.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great to see the new pictures of darling little Connie! Such a cutie and I'm glad she is doing well. :happy4:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Connie is adorable! It's so great that you two get on so well. She looks very happy and healthy  :violet: Thanks for the update!


----------



## Douglas (Nov 15, 2019)

Now for some unfortunate news.
Discovered this morning that Connie is missing the nail on the rear toe of her left foot.
This can only of happened within the last two days. Her toe was fine on Jan 8.

There is no evidence of blood or much of a wound. 
The toe looks like the corresponding one on her right foot, except without the nail.
Connie appears unaffected by it.

Naturally my first concern is that she will be all right.
Secondly, should her nails be trimmed before reaching their current length? 
Comparing her with other budgies, I didn't think her nails were overgrown.

What other reasonable measures can be taken to prevent it occurring again?

Would greatly appreciate anyone's feedback.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I can see a little bit of blood there on the quick of the nail, but there isn't any active bleeding and she's obviously fine from what you describe. What I imagine is that her nail broke off at some point, probably during vigorous playing. Either way it's good to hear that she's doing well. I wouldn't worry about it since luckily she's doing just fine, but maybe give her cage a once-over and double check that there's not anything she could have gotten her nail caught in. :thumbsup:

Does she have perches of varying width as well as texture? That will help to make sure her nails are generally at a good length. They're maybe a tiny bit on the long side but not anything ridiculous.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Starling Wings.

Did you see blood anywhere in the cage or the room?
Is there fabric (table coverings, curtains, etc. that Connie lands on during her out of cage time? 
It's easy for a budgie to get a toenail stuck in fabric and the bird will often yank on its foot trying to get the nail to release. 
Unfortunately, sometimes the nail breaks rather than coming loose from the fabric.

I'm glad there was no extensive bleeding and that Connie seems to be doing well and is active and happy after her injury.*


----------



## Douglas (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you Starling Wings and FaeryBee for your response and advice.

It’s a bit of a mystery to me how it happened.
No sign of blood anywhere that I can find.

Strongly considering getting another (better) cage for her. Hurriedly got her existing cage, as I was totally unprepared for a bird at the time I found her.

She does have perches of varying width and texture, but will improve it further. 

I will do anything to ensure Connie has a safe, happy, and stress free life.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It’s so lovely to see a Connie update. She has obviously settled in beautifully and the two of you are developing quite the bond. She’s such a pretty girl and I hope you’ll continue to share more photos of her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

